# Renseignent achat iPhone X



## Tchepele (26 Août 2018)

Salut tout le monde,  sur le modèle blanc il y a des écritures en dessous de ''iPhone'' contrairement au noir alors j'aimerais savoir s'il y a une différence entre ces 2 modèles ?? Mise à part la couleur bien sûr. L'accent est sur les écritures au dos
Merci d'avance ..






*Note de la Modération : J'ai modifier votre titre pour une meilleure visibilité*


----------



## lostOzone (26 Août 2018)

Sur le gris sidéral il y a aussi les écritures. Le modèle de la photo doit venir d’un autre pays où les mentions ne sont pas obligatoires.
A part la couleur la différence c’est que l’acier du gris sidéral est traité celui du blanc non et donc celui de blanc peut être poli.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2018)

OUi , j'ai un gris avec les inscriptions


----------



## Tchepele (26 Août 2018)

Oui je comprends tout à fait, mais ici ma réelle préoccupation  est de savoir si les modèles (Argent ou Gros sidéral) sans écritures sont des FAUX ? 
Je compte acheter un iPhone X en occas et je ne sais pas si je dois zapper si je tombe sur un modèle sans écritures voilà


----------



## lostOzone (26 Août 2018)

S’il n’y a pas le logo CE c’est que l’appareil ne viens pas d’un pays d’Europe. Après à vous de voir si ça vaut le coup pour les contraintes que ça entraîne au niveau des garanties ou autre.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2018)

lostOzone a dit:


> S’il n’y a pas le logo CE c’est que l’appareil ne viens pas d’un pays d’Europe. Après à vous de voir si ça vaut le coup pour les contraintes que ça entraîne au niveau des garanties ou autre.



Eh oui 

Comme cité post # 2


----------



## Tchepele (27 Août 2018)

lostOzone a dit:


> S’il n’y a pas le logo CE c’est que l’appareil ne viens pas d’un pays d’Europe. Après à vous de voir si ça vaut le coup pour les contraintes que ça entraîne au niveau des garanties ou autre.


Ahh d'accord je comprends mieux. je ferais gaffe 
MERCI à vous !


----------



## Locke (27 Août 2018)

Un peu de lecture... https://www.igen.fr/iphone/2017/09/...acule-aux-etats-unis-mais-pas-ailleurs-101306


----------

